# What for do I need drift file for ntpd?



## rudm (Nov 4, 2010)

As far as I know it is used to set time drift, but what for? Can't I just have the same time on my machine and ntp-server?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2010)

The internal clock in your computer isn't accurate. It 'drifts'. This is what's being recorded in the driftfile. You don't need to set it, it'll be computed automatically.


----------



## rudm (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you. That's just great because I couldn't find out how to set this file manually )


----------

